

Java 4-ever movie trailer - cgbystrom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gbNZK60Xe4

======
teilo
Not being familiar with JavaZone, I am assuming that this must be a teaser for
a short film to be played at a Java confab of some sort? Or is it just your
typical spoof trailer?

------
fondue
"Directed by Alan Smithee"

